# Diabetic socks!



## eggyg (Jul 18, 2019)

Just spotted these for sale! Are they Type 1 or 2? Do they low carb? Have they done Desmond or DAFNE? I have so many questions!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 18, 2019)

Yes, they've long been a thing - although there is a cheaper alternative...


*Wear your socks inside out!*





Feet are important to everyone, and for people with diabetes extra care needs to be taken to ensure that there is no risk of damage or infection as this can be much more difficult to treat and heal than in a non-diabetic person. Personally, I was advised to wear socks without seams in order to reduce the possibility of them rubbing and causing blisters. Recently on the forum, however, I read that a person had been advised to wear their socks inside out – presumably for the same reason!

I spoke to my doctor, he’s a wily old fox,
And he gave me advice about how to wear socks.
Now, perhaps you’d expect that there’s only one way,
But apparently not, as he went on to say:
Since you’re diabetic (there’s a tick in the box)
Then you have to beware of all life’s little knocks,
So look after your feet, for they’re what help you stand,
And roam far and wide through this wonderful land!
It’s true that there’s nothing that’s so far from your mind,
For they’re much lower down than your chest or behind,
But follow my guidance and you’ll need both your boots
For perambulation and leisure pursuits!
Keep your feet warm, well-protected and clean,
And come in to see me if they swell or turn green!
Most important of all - and of this there’s no doubt –
Always remember, wear your socks inside out!


----------



## eggyg (Jul 18, 2019)

Northerner said:


> Yes, they've long been a thing - although there is a cheaper alternative...
> 
> 
> *Wear your socks inside out!*
> ...


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jul 18, 2019)

I've always worn my socks inside out - nothing to do with being diabetic, just can't bear seams next to my skin.  I can't understand how anyone _can_ wear them with seams inside!

I presume the diabetic socks were diagnosed along with the diabetic jam and the diabetic chocolate, not to mention all those diabetic nurses


----------



## grovesy (Jul 19, 2019)

Most Diabetic socks I have seen use soft elsatic as the selling point. I buy ordinary socks that have no toe seam.


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 19, 2019)

grovesy said:


> Most Diabetic socks I have seen use soft elsatic as the selling point. I buy ordinary socks that have no toe seam.


Me too, don't know what all the fuss is about.  They're not exactly hard to find.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 19, 2019)

No I usually buy mine cheapish in TK Max.
The Diabetic ones I have seen have a hefty price tag too!


----------



## Lanny (Jul 19, 2019)

I was told right at the start 18 years ago to wear socks inside out & I’ve always done so! It’s so much more comfortable without the annoying seam on the inside rubbing my feet.


----------



## nonethewiser (Jul 20, 2019)

Ordered some bamboo seamless socks from amazon a while back, the most comfortable socks ever worn, super soft and still feel like new, far cheaper than those socks aimed at diabetics.


----------

